# Bay Roan



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

So I have a bay Standardbred. She'll be 9 years old in November.
She got white flecking everywhere on her body, but the black on her legs, and the moon on her face. It's not *a LOT *of white, but it's there. There's also random white hairs in her mane and tail. Year to year, the white shows up a little more. I know that there is such a thing as a bay roan, I've also heard that if one of a horse's parents was a grey, they could turn grey at any point in their life.
What do you guys think? 
I want to know what to call her, a bay or a bay roan?
In the picture you can kinda see it on her neck. She has a lot on her butt too, but it's in the darlk.


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

She is a bay. It is not uncommon for horses to have white hairs flecked through their coats. It is more common in chestnuts, but can happen in all colours. I don't think she is greying - you would generally see that first in her face, and she shows no other signs. If she had no other dense area, I would wonder if that area on her withers was injury related, but since you say it's on her butt too, I doubt it is.


----------



## Bridgertrot (Dec 2, 2011)

I'd say she's just a plain bay. Bay roams look like this:
http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/roans/roan_bay.jpg

The white hairs may be grey coming in but I could be wrong. Do you know her parents colors at all? Does she have a face marking? If so do you have a picture? I've noticed that a lot of greys will have a blurry look to face markings. Her tail should have some white in it too if she were graying. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Chiilaa said:


> If she had no other dense area, I would wonder if that area on her withers was injury related, but since you say it's on her butt too, I doubt it is.


I worried about that spot, but it's been there since I got her two years ago. She was hardly ridden previous to me.
I had not seen her after a few months and the white on her withers and butt had gotten MUCH more noticable. She's just quirky. There's a lot of other bays at my barn and none of them had a white. I thought maybe she was just a little more special<3 hahahah


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Here's her face


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll have to get a picture of another horse at my barn. He's definetly a bay roan, but there's not THAT much white. More than my horse though


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Definitely not greying. Just weird white hairs


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Yay<3 haha
thanks guys(


----------



## sommsama09 (Oct 28, 2010)

Subbing bc i want to see pics of the horse at the barn


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

I'll take pictures of all of them
actually i have all but the one i want you to see


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> I'll take pictures of all of them
> actually i have all but the one i want you to see


Which one? I have pics of almost all the horses at the barn lol I'm also finding it ridiculous that I have NO clue who you are talking about


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Outlaw.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## MangoRoX87 (Oct 19, 2009)

You'd know if she was a grey, horses don't grey out at 9, it starts young but goes slower on some horses than it does others.


----------



## Rachel1786 (Nov 14, 2010)

Lexiie said:


> Outlaw.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


lol I'm not sure I've seen him without his blanket  Him and Charlotte are the only ones I don't have pics of...wait, I have the pics u took of Bella and Charlotte


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

MangoRoX87 said:


> You'd know if she was a grey, horses don't grey out at 9, it starts young but goes slower on some horses than it does others.


Actually, interestingly, there is a line of PRE horses that are all greying really late, and really slowly. They have tested to be grey.

This is a picture family tree of the horses involved (not my picture, just a really good one to share). 









Disclaimer: Not at all implying that the OP's horse is grey, just sharing a cool horse that is


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

That's really awesome, actually! hahah
I wish I knew more about my horse's past. All I know is that her mommy died during labor and she was hand raised.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Bridgertrot said:


> I'd say she's just a plain bay. Bay roams look like this:
> http://www.whitehorseproductions.com/images/horsecolor/roans/roan_bay.jpg
> 
> The white hairs may be grey coming in but I could be wrong. Do you know her parents colors at all? Does she have a face marking? If so do you have a picture? I've noticed that a lot of greys will have a blurry look to face markings. Her tail should have some white in it too if she were graying.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I know that a horse doesn't have to be THAT white to be considered a roan. I'm assuming that would apply to bays too. I dunno. I've seen a lot of roans and they were all super different with the amount of white.
Maybe to be TRULY considered a roan they have to be that white?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

To be considered a true (classic) roan, they need a copy of the roan gene. That's all.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

Ahh. That can be tested for right?


----------



## Chiilaa (Aug 12, 2010)

Yup. And while Standies do have roan, I don't think your girl does.


----------



## Lexiie (Nov 14, 2011)

How depressing. hahaha  oh well.
Bays are still my favorite coat color <3


----------

